
Adding macros to Laravel Elonquent models - tmartty
https://javoscript.com/blog/post/adding-macros-to-laravel-eloquent-models/
======
SMFloris
This should be a default in Eloquent. I cannot tell you how many hidden
performance issues we've encountered due to its magic methods.

